# how to fish lake Texana



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

I've realized there is a decent-looking lake within 1.5h driving from me -- lake Texana.

Please, help me with advice on how to fish it from kayak (with trolling motor) -- namely:
- where to get on the water?
- which are to fish?
- what species to target?

TPWD claims that this lake is excellent for crappies (I do not have a lot of faith in this info -- apparently it gets updated once a decade) -- I would really appreciate advice on where to find them on this lake (during current spawn and generally).

Thank you.


----------



## Lakeside_TXN (Mar 18, 2014)

I drive past the north end on 59 all the time. There's a couple of public access points right off the road. Lots of timber, lots of floating vegetation close to the ramps that I can see from the highway, but no idea what the river does or about water depth whatsoever. Regardless that's where I would be this time of year, shallow cover looking for spawners of whatever species you're after. 

Would be honestly shocked if you didn't find the usual suspects in the lake; only species I wouldn't expect is stripers, that's a really small & shallow lake, with super dirty water, I wouldn't expect TPWD to even attempt introducing them but I couldn't ever find information to say either way.

That bit said, I haven't heard wonderful things about the lake; probably because of that reputation there isn't a lot of information about fishing it at all. Lets hear about it if you wind up making a trip though, I've always wondered, but never been able to talk myself into pulling the trigger.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

It has bass, catfish, crappie, and some white bass. The drought hit it hard and left the flats dry and the only water being in the creek channels in certain areas. I haven't been down there in a year or so, so I don't know the current state. I have never fished it from a boat. Just the parks.


----------



## Lakeside_TXN (Mar 18, 2014)

JFolm said:


> It has great bass, catfish, and crappie. The drought hit it hard and left the flats dry and the only water being in the creek channels in certain areas. I haven't been down there in a year or so, so I don't know the current state. I have never fished it from a boat. Just the parks.


Ever fish plastics or just live bait?


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Lakeside_TXN said:


> Would be honestly shocked if you didn't find the usual suspects in the lake; only species I wouldn't expect is stripers, that's a really small & shallow lake, with super dirty water, I wouldn't expect TPWD to even attempt introducing them but I couldn't ever find information to say either way.
> 
> That bit said, I haven't heard wonderful things about the lake; probably because of that reputation there isn't a lot of information about fishing it at all. Lets hear about it if you wind up making a trip though, I've always wondered, but never been able to talk myself into pulling the trigger.


I am more worried about presence of alligators than absence of stripers 



JFolm said:


> It has bass, catfish, crappie, and some white bass.


Do you know in which area crappies spawn in this lake? Does it have alligators?


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Texana has a very healthy population of alligators.
I've kayaked on the north end above the 59 bridge several times with my son.
We saw alligators every time, but never felt scared of them.
They generally keep their distance unless you get too close to a nest or you have a fish stringer hanging in the water.
The biggest one we saw while kayaking was probably about 5-6', but I've seen much bigger driving through the old state park.

As far as fishing Texana, I'm still learning myself, so no help there.
I posted a similar thread asking for advice/tips and a few people offered up some general locations.
Those locations are not exactly "kayak friendly" IMO though.
They're either a good distance from a launch ramp and/or they are out in open water where the water can get choppy with a decent wind.
I recently bought a 14' flatbottom, so my "range" is a little more than it was with the kayaks.
North of the 59 bridge is somewhat protected from a southerly wind, so IMO, it's better for kayaking. We did catch a few small channel cats up in the creek channels, but nothing big.
Supposedly, the "jungle" area is good for bass fishing. I never quite made it there with the kayak as it's about 2 miles from the ramp. Also, you have to go north about 1/2 mile or so to get into the jungle, which means you are paddling directly into a south wind to get out of there. Most of the time when we went we had a 15-20 SE wind and I didn't feel like battling that at the end of the trip.
The one time we went with calm wind, the jungle was clogged up with whatever that floating plant is. We were unable to make it in there with paddle power.
I'm looking forward to going with the outboard motor to see what is really in there.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Dtrojcak, where is "ramp" and "jungle" locations you've mentioned?

I am not really worried about open water or going miles against wind (my kayak is one of those people take offshore -- 14' + trolling motor and 100Ah battery) -- would really appreciate if you give some pointers wrt those places in the middle.

Also -- what kind of lures/bait to use on this lake?

And finally, a question to wider audience -- I am feeling that this lake deserves some scouting. Is there anyone willing to go there on Sunday (03/30/14)? I feel uneasy about going alone into unknown water with alligators...


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

If you look at google earth, there is a boat ramp on the north side of highway 59 on the Edna side of the bridge. There is another boat ramp on the south side of 59 on the Ganado side of the bridge. Those are the 2 ramps I have launched from with my kayaks. 

If you look north of the 59 bridge, you will see the Navidad river coming in from the NW and Sandies Creek coming in from the NE. 
The "jungle" is the area between these two areas. If you zoom in enough, you can see its full of tree stumps. Supposedly this is a good place for LMB, but I've never been back there myself. 

A trolling motor will definitely extend your range. 
The people responding to my thread were saying to set lines in either side of the highway 111 bridge in the old river channel. 
If you have a depth finder it shouldn't be hard to find the channel. I've got a link to a free Navionics website on the laptop at home that let's you see the underwater contours. I'll post the link when I get home later.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Also, most of the gators are going to be in the shallows, which are mostly north of the 59 bridge. 
Around the 111 bridge is between 10 and 30 or so feet deep. You shouldn't encounter very many gators there.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Get contours map -- check.

N of 59 is a "jungle" (full of stumps) and two tributaries. Expect bass and crappie -- check.

There is an old river channel (going through entire lake?) which could be fished. For example around 111 bridge (10ft-30ft). Check. (yes, I do have basic depth finder)


What do you mean by "set lines"? If it is about trotlines for catfish -- I never used them. Have no idea how to fish for cats either (always got them as by-catch).

What to expect in those deep areas (20ft-30ft)? How to fish there? (like -- should I use jigs? some bait? heavy spoons? target middle of water column and troll?) I am still a newb as you see 

Thanks a lot for your info -- now I will definitely go there.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

The Navidad river channel and several other little creeks flow through the lake. These channels should stand out on a contour map and should be noticeable on a depth finder. The channels will often be 10-20' deeper than the surrounding water. Most of the time they will drop off very sharply, as in if you'll be in 10' of water and when you move forward 5' you'll be in 20-25'. 

Most people seem to set out jug lines for catfish using some type of live bait, perch, crawfish, mudcat, etc., then check/rebait them every so often. Read up on the laws if you plan on doing that. You have to mark them with your info, no more than 5 hooks, white in color, etc. 
Running lines in a kayak, especially by yourself can be a little difficult though. If you catch a big one, you could literally have to chase down your jug as he's dragging it around. Most people use jugs because it's an easy way to get a lot of hooks in the water, thus increasing your success rate. I would imagine you could do well with 1or 2 rods from the kayak in the same channels. 
Depending on the time of year, the white bass and/or crappie will be in different depths. I've never fished for them, do can't help you there. 

Hopefully others with more experience with the bass and crappie at Texana will chime in.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's the link to the Navionics website
http://www.navionics.com/en/webapp

Here's the link to my thread asking for Texana advice
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=866449


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks a lot! I do not plan to use jugs -- haven't reached that stage yet. So far my experience is running around with few rods, trying different things. More fishing than catching -- and it is totally fine. Even though I don't limit often, there is plenty of fish in the fridge. Most important thing -- is the day spent outside on the water.

Some data I found on internet (gov websites) claim that lake reaches 70' in southern half) wow... O_O I wonder if there any fish down there and what kind?


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm not sure on the 70' depth.
The deepest hole I can find on the Navionics website is 42'.
TPWD lists it as 58' on their website.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Here on last page:
http://www.twdb.texas.gov/hydro_survey/Texana/2000-08/Texana2000_FinalReport.pdf

though it is hard to judge difference between colors of last two boxes


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Interesting.
I'm curious to know what my depth finder will tell me when I go.
Although that map would coincide with TPWD saying max depth is 58'. 58 is in the last color range on your link.


----------



## lrak (Dec 4, 2016)

In most fishing maps, depth is measured w.r.t full pool elevation. In real life depth changes with changes in water level. Make sure that whatever plotter or software you use support adjusting the water level offset.
Also when couch fishing, use contour maps from multiple sources. There are plenty of websites who would let you view them for free. Here is a free contour map for lake Texana.


----------



## fowlchaser15 (Nov 7, 2016)

Dtrojcak said:


> I'm not sure on the 70' depth.
> The deepest hole I can find on the Navionics website is 42'.
> TPWD lists it as 58' on their website.[/Q
> 
> Deepest part of the lake is around 63-68 feet of water near the dam. I do the water quality on the lake and have found these depths.


----------

